
Why Doesn't Anyone Answer the Phone Anymore? - stepstop
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/ring-ring-ring-ring/561545/
======
mindcrime
That's an awful lot of words just to say "because 98% of phone calls are
spam".

It's really kind of sad. Spammers seem to find a way to ruin everything,
eventually.

